# Height Check?



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Have no clue but it's very cute that he's bigger around than tall! I love the sig pic with him dashing across the road...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I have something even better than that...  

Jacks' head measured 21 inches - putting the tape measure right up against his throat and pulling it around the crest of his head. 

Bertie's head is 14 inches around.


----------



## Almighty Zeus (Nov 17, 2012)

All those numbers are about in line with what zeus is at almost 11 weeks. He measured 14" at the withers, 16 1/2" waist, and a 13 3/4" head this morning. What is Bertie weighing in at now?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He's 23 pounds<: 

^ I'm terribly excited because I got both dogs in for a weigh in and Jacks is officially 74 pounds! He had been up to 80 pounds this time last year.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@Kate

You are not the only one who tries and measures their puppy.
The only comparison I can give you is that my 20.5 week old female
is about 17.5 inches and 28 lbs.- hard to measure because she's won't stand still. Normally she has a 3 minute stay (sit and down) and even a 1 minute for out of sight and can already do Novice Stand for Exam . Go figure.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Haven't measured five month old Gabster, but standing next to her mom, she is probably 17 inches at the withers and about forty lbs. She has tremendous bone... My Laney who was only 52 lbs full grown was 35 lbs at six months....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The other thread inspired me to recheck Bert's numbers - this being a week later (he's 14.5 weeks old). 

Here they are... 

15” – around the head
16” height to withers
19” waist 
22” chest 
29 lbs


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Making note to check Rose when I get home.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

At 7 mo:

Height 23.5"
Waist - 23"
Weight - 60lbs


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

4 days away from 8 month birthday. 

21.5 inches at withers, 57 lbs. She's gained 2 lbs in the last month. I thought she was going to be a jumbo Golden for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I got out my tape measure last night. Rocket is also just 8 months. Yesterday, actually.

He is 22.75" tall at the withers, 22" waist (measuring snugly) and 26" long, chest to butt. At his last vet check he was 63lbs. That was almost a month ago.

I used to get all the comments about how big he was going to be. One of the vets even said he was going to be a moose. But his growth has really slowed down in the last month.

I'd guess he's going to wind up at about 24 inches full-grown, and maybe 75-80lbs. It'd be funny to come back in a year and check against this post.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Nairb said:


> 4 days away from 8 month birthday.
> 
> 21.5 inches at withers, 57 lbs. She's gained 2 lbs in the last month. I thought she was going to be a jumbo Golden for a while.
> 
> ...


Since I posted this, Bella has been to the vet. It seems my method of holding her while standing on the bathroom scale is coming up a little light. Either that, or the vet's scale is high. 60 lbs at 8 mo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

16 weeks old - numbers!  

Head _(measured around widest part of head, measured in front of neck) - _*16"*

Waist _(measured just in front of rear legs, behind rib cage) - _*20"*

Chest_ (measured at broadest part of chest behind front legs) - _*22"*

Height_ (measured at the withers)_*19" *

Length_ (from shoulder to rear) - _*20"*

Weight! - *34 lbs*


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Megora said:


> The other thread inspired me to recheck Bert's numbers - this being a week later (he's 14.5 weeks old).
> 
> Here they are...
> 
> ...


^ So in about 1.5 weeks, he gained 5 lbs, his head grew an inch, and so did his belly. : And he became 3 inches taller - and since his chest is the same measure, it was all in his legs.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

CStrong73 said:


> I used to get all the comments about how big he was going to be. One of the vets even said he was going to be a moose. But his growth has really slowed down in the last month.


When Flip was a puppy, everyone who saw him (except his breeder) told me how he was going to be a huge golden. That's pretty funny considering his full grown size is 21" and 48 pounds!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear is 5 months old today. He's 40 pounds and 20 inches. 

People keep asking me if he's 7-8 months old. I guess, he's just tall. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

The vet estimated 80-90 lbs for Bella when she was 3 mo. old. LOL. I don't think so.....

She was right around Bertie's weight at that age, but not as tall.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

everyone tells me Tink will be huge. She was gaining an average of two pounds a week for what seemed forever. At five months she was 20 1/2 inches at the withers and 47 pds at six months she was 49 pds and still the same height 20 1/2 at the withers. I forgot to check her other measurements. She grew really quick but now has thankfully drastically slowed down. She is getting broader though she is stocky


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

17 weeks -

*** I need to measure him yet, but just punching this in while I have internet access.  

Berts was just in for his rabies vax and his weight is the same as last week! 34lbs. 

Probably the first week ever that it held steady!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmm... I haven't updated this in a couple weeks...  

Bertie is a couple weeks shy of 5 months (19 weeks) -

He is 19" tall and 39 pounds. <- And he's probably going to be good switching completely to adult food next week. The transition has been going smoothly.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

A month later and just shy of 6 months..... 

Bertie is 49 lbs. 

20" long (shoulder to hip)

21" tall (to the shoulders)

His chest around is 26"

His waist around is 20" 

And his head is 17" around (measuring under the chin and around the broadest part of skull).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

2 weeks shy of 7 months, and he GREW AGAIN. 

21" - to the shoulder

22" - waist (in front of the rear legs)

28" - chest (behind the front legs)

23" long - chest point to rear point

19" - around the broadest part of skull (tape measure under chin/by neck around crest of skull).

And he's 55 pounds.

For comparison, here are Jacksipants' numbers -

23.5" - height
24" - length
21" - head
32" - chest
25" - waist 

And he's 77 pounds.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bella...

22", 62 lbs as of 5 minutes ago. One week shy of 11 months. Unless there's another growth spurt coming, she's about done. No change in weight for about two months.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I know I'm going to love looking back on this thread a couple years from now and reminiscing. I'm planning to keep records at least through 2 years, just because I've always wanted the hard evidence of how or where if any that the dogs are still growing between 6 months and 24 months. 

With Jacks I was pretty sure he was still "immature" looking structure wise when he was a year old. His chest definitely was not a deep or broad as it is now. I'm curious if Bertie will develop the same way.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He is growing fast, Kate! Of course we need an up to date picture...little Liza is 21", 49 lbs, 11 1/2 months. But the vet says she will grow...


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Megora said:


> I know I'm going to love looking back on this thread a couple years from now and reminiscing. I'm planning to keep records at least through 2 years, just because I've always wanted the hard evidence of how or where if any that the dogs are still growing between 6 months and 24 months.
> 
> With Jacks I was pretty sure he was still "immature" looking structure wise when he was a year old. His chest definitely was not a deep or broad as it is now. I'm curious if Bertie will develop the same way.


Other than coat, Bella looked mature (deep chest, muscular, etc) at 6-7 months. She grew very, very fast right out of the gate, and it wasn't due to over feeding. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

inge said:


> He is growing fast, Kate! Of course we need an up to date picture...little Liza is 21", 49 lbs, 11 1/2 months. But the vet says she will grow...


I'm sure if Liza grows at all, it may be her weight as she builds bone and muscle. If girlies grow at the same rate as the boys do. 

The picture of Bertie's mom on K9data is from between 12 months and 24 months. I have a more up to date picture from the breeder and she's much darker and more filled in (chest, etc). 

More up-to-date pictures should come tomorrow. Hopefully GRF fixes the signature problem too soon.... It's showing an old signature from months ago!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry to jump into your thread but caused me to try to do some measuring myself. Not sure how accurate it all is. 
Bentley is 16wks yesterday 
Head 17"
Chest 23.5"
Waist 19"
Length 21"
Height 20"
Weight at vet 35lbs

I too am curious how he continues to grow. Everyone says he's going to be 70 to 80 lbs but his parents aren't that big so maybe he's just growing fast?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I love reading about Bertie's growth. He's just about the same age as Harry. It gives me a good reference point for Harry's growth. They are almost identical measurement wise at this point. Off to the vet in a bit to see how Harry's weight compares with Bertie's.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ksdenton said:


> Sorry to jump into your thread....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh no - definitely other puppy owners should use the thread too. I think it's nifty seeing the numbers week to week and then month to month (as the growth slows down). And it's interesting to see how our dogs may be growing the same rate or not.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Megora said:


> Oh no - definitely other puppy owners should use the thread too. I think it's nifty seeing the numbers week to week and then month to month (as the growth slows down). And it's interesting to see how our dogs may be growing the same rate or not.


It seems like my Bentley is close to where yours was at his age so I'm wondering if Bentley will continue to grow on track with him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll do the measurements tomorrow, but as far as weight goes - Bertie is 8 months and 65 pounds.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Megora said:


> I'll do the measurements tomorrow, but as far as weight goes - Bertie is 8 months and 65 pounds.


He's getting big! Where do you think he'll end up for weight?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nairb said:


> He's getting big! Where do you think he'll end up for weight?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm hoping right around 74-76 pounds, no more than that. 

Just eyeballing him next to Jacks, he's just barely the same height (23.5). I think he is done growing heightwise. His head/shoulders/chest will all broaden though in the next year, so there's another 10 pounds or so there.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear is almost 9 months and is just a little over 60 pounds. He just shot up height wise. He is now taller than the bed. And the couch.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We just measured Bear. He is 24 inches give or take half an inch. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok measurements -

22 tall
24 long
30 chest
24 waist
19 head


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

As I remember Harry and Bertie are about the same age. Harry is 8 months old today. Here are his measurements -- they may be off a hair because he felt like squirming today and is suddenly afraid of the measuring tape and yard stick.

22 tall
25 long
30 1/2 chest
25 waist
20 head


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Davidrob2 said:


> As I remember Harry and Bertie are about the same age. Harry is 8 months old today. Here are his measurements -- they may be off a hair because he felt like squirming today and is suddenly afraid of the measuring tape and yard stick.
> 
> 22 tall
> 25 long
> ...


They practically are twins going by those measurements!  

Bertie's 8 month birthday is next week - so they are just a week apart.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Just measured Charlie. At 11 months old, he is 23 inches at withers & weighs 57 lbs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

24 1/4 and 69.2lbs


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

8 months, 23 inches at the withers, 59lbs! My 3 yr old make is 23 1/2 inches at the withers, and 67 lbs. He took a full 3 years to fully mature, and is even oy just getting a 'full-on' golden coat (he had almost no undercoat before, and only really had long hair on his neck/chest). So yeah, the shedding is really kicking it up a notch.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds like some tall pups...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Sounds like some tall pups...


Or short dogs.... ?  

I glanced back and see Bertie shot up between 5 and 6 months from 19" to 21".... and then gained only an inch between 6 months and 8 months and currently is 22". 

I'm wondering how much taller he will get before he's done. I initially thought he was going to be much taller than Jacks, but he's slowing down.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Sally's Mom said:


> Sounds like some tall pups...


With Rose's height I will really have to keep an eye on her weight. I wonder if there are such things that measure dogs Body Fat, Muscle index etc.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Charlie was 54 lbs at 7 months & at 11 months is only 57lbs - he's growing pretty slow..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Claudia M said:


> With Rose's height I will really have to keep an eye on her weight. I wonder if there are such things that measure dogs Body Fat, Muscle index etc.


With Jacks.... he's always been trim enough where if you slide your hand down his backbone or side, you can feel his bones without digging in. He even has a couple bones on the side (last bones of the rib cage) which stick out a little and are visible, especially when he's wet.

But. 

My instructors will grab a pinch of skin on his back or side and tell me that he needs to drop weight. :bowl: They don't buy it when I tell them he just has loose skin. 

With Bertie what I'm hoping to do this summer with swimming every weekend and getting him outside for free exercise a couple hours a day in addition to his daily walks is to get him more toned. 

He has lots of big bone in his front/back legs and shoulders/hips, but I want him to have the same muscle tone as Jacks.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

yup Megora - the feel schmeel becomes too subjective in these instances.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I feel a little better reading the measurements here. Sage is 21 inches tall and about 45 pounds at six months. Not fat, but still seems long. She has really slowed down a lot and I am hoping she will not get to much taller or weigh over 60lbs. But she will be what she will be and as long as she is healthy etc...at this point I'm trying not to get my grundies in a bundle about it.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Bentley is 5 mos tomorrow and 21.5"
That should be a pretty accurate measurement vs the first one I did. His weight is 49.8lbs. He still looks all legs to me and skinny but I know he's not underweight and healthier this way. It's just hard to convince myself he's not going to thicken up until after he's 2 yrs old and that's ok.







Boy does he have a big goofy head. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Megora, you're due for a height check 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I am! 

Hang on a second -

23" = High
26" = Long (shoulder to rear)
24" = Waist
31" = Chest
20" = Head

9 Months old - 
He weighed 65# at his last weigh in (couple weeks ago)


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow he got taller! Steady climb. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I guess because we are 4 days shy of Bertie's first birthday and I have time...  

I had the measuring tape to see if he grew at all between the last measurement and now. And it was interesting to see where he grew... I underlined those two.  

I'm just so tickled that he's actually caught up to Jacks' numbers in less than a year. the boys have the same sized heads now. 

*21" head*
*23" height*
*32" chest*
*24" waist*
*26" length*

*He's also 73# - last weigh in yesterday.  *


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Id like accuratly check samsons height. Is it from the paw to back? Or top or leg? Lol sorry but if theres a picture or link that may be helpful. Much appriciated


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Archer (9 months)
Shoulder to hip: 19"
Height: 23"
Chest: 29"
Waist 22"
I don't know his weight.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Emz said:


> Id like accuratly check samsons height. Is it from the paw to back? Or top or leg? Lol sorry but if theres a picture or link that may be helpful. Much appriciated












^ Here you go.

Wow. That's a tall lab.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks! Im going to do this and see what he is


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Megora said:


> I guess because we are 4 days shy of Bertie's first birthday and I have time...
> 
> I had the measuring tape to see if he grew at all between the last measurement and now. And it was interesting to see where he grew... I underlined those two.
> 
> ...


Harry and Bertie are still close in size. He was 75 pounds and 23 inches tall last week on his year birthday. I need to find time to do the other measurements this week.


----------



## mkisrael (Sep 23, 2013)

Cooper

Height = 19.5" (seems short)
Waist = 22" (his wider than he is taller)
Head = 17"


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Samson is just under 55 pounds. And about 21 inches give or take a 1/2 in.
Hes griowing super slow it seems, he is still having trouble keepin weight on, hes been up and down this month as usual. Every time he gets the tummy troubles with soft poops etc and gers fed bland diet. Im thinking tis is why? 
He is solid built, big porportions, and loose skin still. He must still have about 10-15 pounds to go.
He does have a nice defined waist, and you can feel his ribs just nicely. Good muscle tone. But man hes just tiny! I though by now wed have a close to full grown golden?


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Some recent ones


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Decided to wake this thread up again since I have a pup (who I love) and life seems to be repeating itself now I just have Bertie and Jovi with the same age difference as there was between Bertie and Jacks. 

As usual - it's fun to see how the pups grow. There will be frequent updates early on, but as we get past 6-7 months and growth slows down - will be only monthly updates. 

Anyone else with pups - please join in for fun!  I know I'm not the only one with a new puppy. 

One thing different that I want to do this time is include pictures with each update. And that doesn't have to be staged pics at the time of weights/measurement. But everyday pics taken in the same week.

First new update to follow (I'm tracking down a measuring tape!).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jovi - 10 weeks

14" – around the head
13" - height to withers
17" - waist
18" - chest
14" - length chest to butt 
17.9 pounds

Bertie - 5 years old

21" – around the head
23.5" - height to withers
24" - waist
31" - chest
24" - length chest to butt bone 
72 pounds


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jovi - 11.5 weeks

14" – around the head
15" - height to withers
18" - waist
20" - chest
17-18" - length chest to butt 
? pounds


Getting his weight checked probably tomorrow.... but little guy is starting to get into the 12 week ganglies.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

100% my Christmas tree may not happen as she is currently pulling nature ornaments off a year round tree ? Although not sure glass ornaments are as exciting as pinecones, fluffy animals etc lol


----------

